

 Is my southern accent a hinderance for my app demo video? - andrewtbham
http://onsitetimetracker.com/blog/?p=40

======
vectorbunny
I have no problem with the accent, but you might want to write out your copy
and repeatedly practice the delivery for maximum effect. The time tracker
looks good... congrats.

------
bstpierre
You sound just fine. Practice more, get rid of the "uh"s and "um"s, and you'll
sound great.

------
lopingdone
I won't lie, it does sound unusual. However, Cf Cilk
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDexbD06iyM>. Their video is narrated by
someone from New Yawk, who may have been in My Cousin Vinny. He also has the
worst haircut I have ever seen in my life.

